# Romantic phrases



## ojnyc

such as things to say to a woman...as much stuff as possible...thanks


----------



## carrickp

"Sono ricco."


----------



## alitza

Bravo, Carrickp, questa e' la migliore!! I'm a woman, I should know!! )


----------



## Welshdarkness

hey, im new to these forums and im learning italian for my GF so ill try help u outta a bit with the romantic sayings but can a proper italian speaker correct me if i say it wrong plz? thanks , right here it gose :

Tu sei bellisima - you are most beautyful *beautyfulest*
Tu sei incancellabile - You are indelible 
Ti amo - i love you
Ti amo per sempre - i love you forever
Ti amo ora e per sempre - i love you now and forever
Tu non lasciarmi mai - Don't ever leave me
Tu non lasciarmi - Don't leave me
ti ameró - i will love you
E più mi manchi, più tu stai - The more I miss you, the more you stay
Al centro dei pensieri miei - In the centre of my thoughts
Così profondamente mio - soo deeply mine
Da sola senza te - All alone without you
Sei tutto quello che vorrei - You are everything i would like
Incancellabile oramai - simply indelible
Resterai dentro - you will remain inside
Se questo è amore è amore infinito - if this is love, it is infinite love
Mio angelo - my angel
Volevo dirti che ti amo - i want to say i love you

hmmmm if u want anymore PM me.


----------



## alitza

I'm not a native, but this much I know: an Italian won't say "*Tu* sei bellissima" or "*Tu* non lasciarmi mai" unless he/she wants to emphasize the pronoun and thus the idea that it's "you" and no one else that is beautiful. But if you simply wanna say "You're beautiful" or "Don't ever leave me" it is "Sei bellissima!" o "Non lasciarmi mai".
Cheers.


----------



## alitza

Oh, and one more thing: it's "Mio angelo" and not "Mia angela", even if you're talking about a girl.


----------



## Welshdarkness

ahh va bene. molto grazie


----------



## silvietta

Welshdarkness said:
			
		

> hey, im new to these forums and im learning italian for my GF so ill try help u outta a bit with the romantic sayings but can a proper italian speaker correct me if i say it wrong plz? thanks , right here it gose :
> 
> Tu sei bellisima - you are most beautyful *beautyfulest*
> Tu sei incancellabile - You are indelible
> Ti amo - i love you
> Ti amo per sempre - i love you forever
> Ti amo ora e per sempre - i love you now and forever
> Tu non lasciarmi mai - Don't ever leave me
> Tu non lasciarmi - Don't leave me
> ti ameró - i will love you
> E più mi manchi, più tu stai - The more I miss you, the more you stay
> Al centro dei pensieri miei - In the centre of my thoughts
> Così profondamente mio - soo deeply mine
> Da sola senza te - All alone without you
> Sei tutto quello che vorrei - You are everything i would like
> Incancellabile oramai - simply indelible
> Resterai dentro - you will remain inside
> Se questo è amore è amore infinito - if this is love, it is infinite love
> Mio angelo - my angel
> Volevo dirti che ti amo - i want to say i love you
> 
> hmmmm if u want anymore PM me.


 
mmmm...
Io sono una donna italiana e se un uomo mi dicesse anche solo la metà di quello che hai scritto non penserei che è romantico, ma che o ha altri scopi (!) o che sta leggendo un libro...
Mi sembrano frasi un po' finte.... Scusami se sono così diretta!
Per essere romantici bisogna anche e soprattutto essere sinceri e naturali.
Bastano frasi semplici nel posto giusto al momento giusto, anche solo dire "sei una donna molto interessante" assume connotazioni diverse a seconda del momento... 

Ciao
Silvia


----------



## Welshdarkness

scusami io non capisco  , sono gallese.


----------



## fastidio83

ojnyc said:
			
		

> such as things to say to a woman...as much stuff as possible...thanks



Maybe i should have written something shorter but this is what came on my mind...

  “Consumerei la vista per guardarti, le mani per stringerti, l’olfatto per sentire il tuo odore inebriante…mi consumerei come una candela alimentata dal mio amore per te.”

   I would wear out (or consume?) the sight to look at you, the hands to hug you(hold ), the sense of smell to smell your heady scent…I’d consume myself like a candle fuelled by my love for you. 



   “Galileo e Tolomeo in fondo si sbagliavano a considerare che la nostra galassia girasse intorno al sole per il primo e alla terra per il secondo, non potevano sapere che al centro di tutto sta la stella più bella, quella stella si chiama …. (add your girlfriend’s name)”

   Galileo and Tolomeo  eventually were wrong considering that our galaxy would revolve around the sun for the former and around the earth for the latter, they couldn’t know that at the very centre of everything there is the nicest star, that star is called…(add your girlfriend’s name)



     “Il mio cuore batte per te come lo spandimerda al minimo.”
My heart beats for you as manure spreader that ticks-over(or idle well) This is a phrase that a friend of mine one night invented and that rested in the annals of  bullshits


----------



## silvietta

Please guys as I wrote before in italian this is not romantic... it's dull (melenso), pompous.... In one word it's terrible, I think no italian girls would find it romantic really!
Bye


----------



## silvietta

ojnyc said:
			
		

> such as things to say to a woman...as much stuff as possible...thanks


 
There's a better way, what would you say to a girl in english, I'll be happy to translate it for you....


----------



## leenico

silvietta said:
			
		

> mmmm...
> Io sono una donna italiana e se un uomo mi dicesse anche solo la metà di quello che hai scritto non penserei che è romantico, ma che o ha altri scopi (!) o che sta leggendo un libro...
> Mi sembrano frasi un po' finte.... Scusami se sono così diretta!
> Per essere romantici bisogna anche e soprattutto essere sinceri e naturali.
> Bastano frasi semplici nel posto giusto al momento giusto, anche solo dire "sei una donna molto interessante" assume connotazioni diverse a seconda del momento...
> 
> Ciao
> Silvia


Senza te, la mia vita non è niente. Penso sempre di te. Spero che anche tu pensa cosi. Is that sincere and spontaneous enough?


----------



## alitza

"Ti penso sempre" sarebbe più corretto secondo me.


----------



## fastidio83

silvietta said:
			
		

> Please guys as I wrote before in italian this is not romantic... it's dull (melenso), pompous.... In one word it's terrible, I think no italian girls would find it romantic really!
> Bye



Silvietta se dovessimo mai andare a cena assieme mi comporterei dunque come sono solito fare ma siccome Oyinc aveva solo chiesto un consiglio mi sono limitato a fornirglielo, poi sarà lui che deciderà cosa vuole fare.
Non prenderla come una cosa personale ma penso che tu abbia espresso un parere soggettivo, bisogna vedere anche cosa la sua ragazza si aspetta da lui.
Ciao


----------



## leenico

alitza said:
			
		

> "Ti penso sempre" sarebbe più corretto secondo me.


Grazie. Tu sai piu di me.


----------



## silvietta

fastidio83 said:
			
		

> Silvietta se dovessimo mai andare a cena assieme mi comporterei dunque come sono solito fare ma siccome Oyinc aveva solo chiesto un consiglio mi sono limitato a fornirglielo, poi sarà lui che deciderà cosa vuole fare.
> Non prenderla come una cosa personale ma penso che tu abbia espresso un parere soggettivo, bisogna vedere anche cosa la sua ragazza si aspetta da lui.
> Ciao


 
Sono assolutamente d'accordo con te, ma lui aveva chiesto frasi romantiche probabilmente da usare nella quotidianità e, a mio parere, le frasi da voi scritte (senza dubbio meravigliose) sono eccessive. Ho conosciuto molti uomini romantici e lo sono io a mia volta, ma non bisogna mai sembrare eccessivi, come si dice in italiano il troppo stroppia, in tutto.
Resta il fatto che questa è solo la mia modestissima opinione!
A maggior ragione gli ho domandato quali frasi sceglierebbe in inglese, anche per capire che tipo di conversazioni è solito intrattenere con le donzelle!

P.S. non sono sicura di voler sapere come ti comporti normalmente con una donna a cena!


----------



## Jana337

Silvietta e Fastidio, apprezzo molto il valore culturale della vostra conversazione, però tenete in mente che per certi tipi del discorso servono bene i messaggi privati. Qui nel forum bisogna scegliere parole più diplomatiche. 

Jana


----------



## silvietta

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Silvietta e Fastidio, apprezzo molto il valore culturale della vostra conversazione, però tenete in mente che per certi tipi del discorso servono bene i messaggi privati. Qui nel forum bisogna scegliere parole più diplomatiche.
> 
> Jana


 
mea culpa!
scusate non intendevo essere categorica!


----------



## fastidio83

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Silvietta e Fastidio, apprezzo molto il valore culturale della vostra conversazione, però tenete in mente che per certi tipi del discorso servono bene i messaggi privati. Qui nel forum bisogna scegliere parole più diplomatiche.
> 
> Jana



Mi associo a Silvietta nel chiedere perdono.
Avrei indubbiamente dovuto rispondere con più pacatezza.
Aequam memento servare mentem!


----------



## Idioteque

leenico said:
			
		

> Senza te, la mia vita non è niente. Penso sempre a te. Spero che anche tu la pensi così. Is that sincere and spontaneous enough?


----------



## leenico

Idioteque said:
			
		

>


Grazie Idioteque. Just out of curiosity, what does your nick signify?


----------



## Idioteque

leenico said:
			
		

> Grazie Idioteque. Just out of curiosity, what does your nick signify?



Prego. My nick is the title of a wonderful song by Radiohead!  I guess it's a "fusion" of idiot and discothéque...

Ciao, Laura


----------



## martinemussies

Hi there! 

This is really nice to read...  I especially like the phrase "Galileo e Tolomeo
in fondo si sbagliavano a considerare" etc. But how would an Italian woman
express her feelings towards an Italian man? Curious to find out! 

I only use "common" sentences, such as "ho sognato di te" and "hai di belli 
ogli" (sp?) etc. Please teach me more!  

Love, Martine.


----------



## Alfry

ojnyc said:
			
		

> such as things to say to a woman...as much stuff as possible...thanks


 
there are many things that might be said to be romantic but... it's too wide a topic to be discussed so easily.

what would you like to say, why, tell us something about this woman... your feelings, hers...


----------



## Elisa68

Alfry said:
			
		

> there are many things that might be said to be romantic but... it's too wide a topic to be discussed so easily.
> 
> what would you like to say, why, tell us something about this woman... your feelings, hers...


 
Bentornato, Alfry! 
Yes, I agree a little more context would help...


----------



## Idioteque

martinemussies said:
			
		

> Hi there!
> 
> This is really nice to read...  I especially like the phrase "Galileo e Tolomeo
> in fondo si sbagliavano a considerare" etc. But how would an Italian woman
> express her feelings towards an Italian man? Curious to find out!
> 
> I only use "common" sentences, such as "ho sognato di te" and "hai dei begli
> occhi" (sp?) etc. Please teach me more!
> 
> Love, Martine.



 Sorry, but I didn't get your question... do you want to know other expressions? Or how generally Italian women behave?  

Bye, Laura


----------



## Kakesu

alitza said:
			
		

> Oh, and one more thing: it's "Mio angelo" and not "Mia angela", even if you're talking about a girl.


That's pretty interesting. It's been a decade or so since I last went to church, but I think I remember angels traditionally being male. And if that's actually embedded in the language, would a dude really apply that appellation to a girl?


----------



## Elisa68

I think so because an angel actually should be neutral, asexual. Maybe in our mind we confuse the angels with the _putti_ of some Renaissance paintings. 
I must say, however, that it is more used to address children: _il mio angelo, l'angelo della mamma_, but a girl would find nice to be called so.


----------



## chiaro

adriano celentano has a song "angel" .. it goes 

Angel, come nessuna piu' chiara della luna 
Angel, negli occhi scuri soltanto sguardi duri 
Io qui per caso ma forse un angelo ha guardato giu' 
e questa notte quell'angelo sei tu.


----------



## leenico

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> I think so because an angel actually should be neutral, asexual. Maybe in our mind we confuse the angels with the _putti_ of some Renaissance paintings.
> I must say, however, that it is more used to address children: _il mio angelo, l'angelo della mamma_, but a girl would find *it* nice to be called so.


Elisa you forgot the "it".


----------



## Elisa68

leenico said:
			
		

> Elisa you forgot the "it".


Thanks, Lee!!!!


----------



## margolane

You know one that I always like... 

Quando ho visto i tuoi occhi. Storia senza paroleFavola d'Amore! Il sogno per eccellenza.
Non penso che a te. E'come una vertigine, nella quale mi perdo.


----------

